# Sticky  Sheep for sale



## bergere

As per a request, Ross will allow *Sheep for sale* _only_, sales thread.
This thread will be cleaned out once a month.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Looking to do a ewe trade. Located near Burlington, VT.

I have 2 yearling Shetland ewes (registered) that I would be willing to trade for REGISTERED Shetlands ewes (1 - 4 years). Any color/pattern (or lack of pattern) considered, but I love patterns and spots!

One ewe is musket and the other is grey. The musket ewe is very (VERY) friendly. Both are considered spotted since they have white spots on the top of their heads (musket ewe's spot has faded).

I would also consider selling them. $400 each. Please PM me for more information.


----------



## Callieslamb

I have 2 bottle rams for sale or trade. They are still with their mom but she didn't have milk due to a selenium deficiency.. Alas..... Mom is a BFL. Dad is a CVMxBFL. They are triplets. The ewe lamb is also for sale....I wanted to keep her but DH is taking me on a trip to Venice and I just can't ask someone to bottle her the entire time I am gone. I will be traveling to Ava, Mo from SW Michigan to deliver my DS to grandma's house and I'd be willing to deliver them if anyone is interested in that direction. They are 3 weeks old, on a homemade formula and growing like weeds. I'll be leaving here somewhere around the 8th. Their tails are banded but they are not 'fixed' yet. These are nice lambs. A bit jumpy for my tastes. The rams in their sire's line were all over 300 lbs. Their fleeces are beautiful.


----------



## rainbowshades

Wish you were closer - I would have taken them. I am in Portage, WI.


----------



## Callieslamb

I've decided to sell all my finnsheep. $100 each if you take them all- 3 registered ewes with 4 lambs at their sides. $150 if taken separately. PM me for more information. I have to have my knees replaced and won't be able to take care of them or bale hay this summer. So sad.... These are my babies. They will require good homes.


----------



## bergere

Callieslamb said:


> I've decided to sell all my finnsheep. $100 each if you take them all- 3 registered ewes with 4 lambs at their sides. $150 if taken separately. PM me for more information. I have to have my knees replaced and won't be able to take care of them or bale hay this summer. So sad.... These are my babies. They will require good homes.


I am sorry to hear this. Wish I lived closer.
Hope your surgery goes well and you heal fast!


----------



## Ewetopia

View attachment 28731

In June we will have many ewes and lambs to sell! They are border Leicesters and some BL/Corriedale crosses. Very nice girls and strong vigorous lambs this year! We are asking $150 a ewe, $75/yearling wethers and $50/2014 lambs (this years lambs are all half colored merino!) 

We can negotiate on groups! We are in La Farge, WI.
Kathryn
[email protected]
608-632-0487


----------



## Pigeon Lady

Would like to find a BFL ram to breed to my Scottish Blackface ewes to get Scottish Mules. I'm in SW Virginia. Please post here or PM me if you have one available. 

Thank you,

Pauline


----------



## IndianaShepherd

I have four white Olde English Babydoll Southdown ram lambs (intact at the moment) for sale born April 17th 2014. They are registerable with NABSSAR. I'm located in Southern Indiana and you can reach me by email at [email protected]


----------



## AlienChick

*Ewe Lambs: $275*
*Ram Lambs: $350*
*South Central Kentucky*
*Email*


We have some very nice Registered Katahdin lambs available.
They were born in March of this year and are weaned and eating grass and feed. 

Very healthy, good-sized lambs in some pretty nice colors.

See *our website* for more info and add'l pics!

http://www.vontassenfarm.com/Katahdin-lambs/


----------



## crittermomma

I have a gorgeous ewe for sale - she is a big girl and should produce big lambs. I also have very nice ram lamb for sale - he can be registered as both the ram and ewe are registered. If you have any questions, please contact me at [email protected].


----------



## farmmaid

I can not find the "new thread" key to post an ad?????


----------



## farmmaid

The girls are all gone, as they are every year, but I have some handsome ram lambs for sale. They are 100%, 75% and 50% Dorper. 607 725-2623

Last photo is of their dad.


----------



## secuono

Babydoll southdown sheep for sale. Culpeper, VA.

Have a black QR ram lamb born in March 2014. Will be NABSSAR registered. $300

White 1yr ewe and white 1mo ram lamb pair, not registerable because it's bright white and not off-white. $500 for the pair. Will sell separately in August when the lamb is old enough. $150 lamb, $350 ewe.


----------



## Ozarks Tom

Looking for a 5-6 month old Barbados Black Belly Ram in SW MO. PM me if you know of one. Thanks


----------



## hercsmama

Quite likely bred as well. Due sometime in late September/Early October....

We simply got way too many running about the place for the pasture we have set up right now. The plan was for 6 Ewe's and their lambs, we ended up getting talked into taking all 14 Ewe's, and almost 30 lambs....
So dh and I talked tonight, and decided to sell at least 6 of the Ewe's.
There are two that will come with their lambs, they both have twins.
These are young girls, one is a FF not quite two, and a great mom, and the other this is her third lambing, she is also a wonderful mom, she's just over two years old.
The other four are all between 2 and 3 years old, we will be keeping their lambs, but they are all wonderful mothers.
Anyone interested pm me, and we can discuss price.

I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow..


----------



## Maddiequus

I have several purebred Shetland ram lambs for sale, all carrying spots. Some would make FABULOUS wethers, all but one are black. Sire gives a 5lb+ fleece every year and has the best temperment. Some of the ewes are polled.
I also have two purebred Icelandic ram lambs (can be registered, I'm waiting for the papers from the parents). One is tri-color, the other coal black. These boys are seriously gorgeous. If I had less sense I'd keep them both. Fast gainers, great personalities, they are twins. 
A couple of Shetland adults may be available, one wether and a ewe or two.
Prices are negotiable to good homes and discounts are given on multiples. Located half an hour south of Louisville KY. Photos can be seen on the website and farm facebook page, and I can email more privately.
Thanks!


----------



## hercsmama

Here's the pics of some of my girls, finally!

I'm so sorry! I have no idea why they are sideways, is there anyone here who can fix this for me please?


----------



## grandma12703

2 suffolk/suffolk cross ewe lambs for sale. We have raised some good club lambs out of their daddy. They were both Mid April Lambs and are eating grain well. Ready to go. $175.00 each or $300.00 for the pair. Mid Missouri


----------



## purplequeenvt

I have the following Shetlands for sale:

*EWES*

*SFF Kitty 111* - yearling musket ewe. Friendly, halter-trained, nice fleece. I would keep her, but I need to keep my Shetland numbers low. $375


*LanDavi Myrtle 108* - yearling moorit gulmoget. Friendly, halter-trained, nice fleece. She is nice, but not as nice as Kitty. $375



These two would make a nice starter flock for a youth or someone just looking for a few sheep. They are ready to breed this fall and, if they stay nearby, could come back to be exposed to my new ram. $700 for both ewes. Discount available for a 4-H youth

*RAMS*

*SFF Eugene 104* - 2 year old gray katmoget/gulmoget. He is well-behaved, not aggressive or destructive. His horn are good, a little tight maybe, but they have adequately cleared his face. His fleece is soft and single coated. $400


*BrynMeadow Peregrin 278/85* - yearling moorit gulmoget. He is also not aggressive or destructive. His horns are good and his fleece is looking pretty good, but not my favorite. $325


*VinegarRidge Mr. Beans 115* - black gulmoget lamb (born 3/28/14). His fleece is quite soft and his horns are looking great. $350


I can make up breeding pairs. Technically the ewes can go with any of the rams, but they will be slightly related. The best pairs are Kitty/Eugene and Mrytle/Peregrin.

PM me for more information!


----------



## hillbilly123

Black Welsh Mountain Sheep flock for sale. 18 sheep in total, flock sire, 3 ram labs born in 2014(all intact), and 14 ewes. Some of the ewes and rams are registered, some are not. Most can be registered with the American Black Welsh Mountain Sheep Association.

Asking 150 each or 2200 for the whole flock and would prefer to sell the flock together. 

Here is a link to the craigslist ad with pics:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/4510835136.html


----------



## dlbeckwo

ISO: Registered Dorper Ewes. Preferably in Southeastern Georgia.


----------



## grandma12703

grandma12703 said:


> 2 suffolk/suffolk cross ewe lambs for sale. We have raised some good club lambs out of their daddy. They were both Mid April Lambs and are eating grain well. Ready to go. $175.00 each or $300.00 for the pair. Mid Missouri


 
These two girls are sold!


----------



## sweetstemfarm

25 Mixed age, mixed breed ewes for sale. Ewes have Dorset, Polypay, and Clun Forrest breeding. Not purebred, obviously, but we do have pedigrees for most of them and we have detailed production records. Ewes range in age from 8 years to 2 years old. These animals are part of a calm, gentle, productive flock that we need to downsize before we move out of state. If we were staying in Pennsylvania we would be keeping all these girls- theyâre definitely not culls.

These sheep are up to date on vaccinations and have been selected to be resistant to internal parasites. They are free of ticks and other external parasites as well. We donât have sore mouth, cheesy glad, or foot rot in our flock, and we cull ewes that get lame for other reasons. We also cull ewes that are overly wild, show poor mothering abilities, or perform poorly according to our productivity index. The ewes for sale are all in good body condition and have been recently sheared, though some may need foot trimming.

Although they are completely healthy, we are not selling them with any guarantees. Stuff happens with livestock and sometimes they die unexpectedly or fail to conceive or have problems when giving birth and you assume those risks with these animals when you buy them. Having said that, we are willing to stay in touch with the buyer and provide support over the phone if general questions or specific difficulties come up. We love to discuss sheep and enjoy helping other shepherds solve problems.

We really care about our sheep and want to sell these sweet girls to a farm that feels like we do about sheep. We wonât sell them to a dealer or anyone who buys and sells goats or sheep at an auction yard. If you havenât had sheep before, but youâre good with livestock, this would be a perfect starter flock.

We have individual pictures of each ewe which can be seen here: https://plus.google.com/116015260673153995506/posts/dTqMqSYw2zW.

The price is $3750 for the whole group. We would consider selling them in smaller groups of three to five for $165 each. These prices are not much higher than what cull ewes are currently bringing. We might be able to deliver the ewes if youâre buying all of them and donât live more than 3 hours from Ephrata, PA. We would charge $1.25/loaded mile to deliver them. Please call 717-669-1316 with questions or to get more details. We would be happy to discuss our breeding program and selection process at length if youâre interested.


----------



## goto10

ISO: A Soay Ram in Southeastern PA or surrounding area.


----------



## LittleFlower

Dorset Finn Ram for sale. Born 2/13/14. Great disposition and very friendly. Located in Central PA. Father is 100% Dorset and mother is 50/50 Dorset Finn. Asking $175 OBO. 100% grass feed, no antibiotics, very healthy.


----------



## LittleFlower

Here are two pictures of Valentine, the ram we have for sale. He is wet in these pictures. Message me if interested.


----------



## IndianaShepherd

I have three white miniature olde english babydoll southdown ram lambs I need to get rid of. They were born 4/18/14. I could take them and have them cut if you want wethers. They come from registered parents so if you wanted papers that could be done for a fee. Email [email protected] if interested. $200 each or $500 for all three. I'm located in Southern Indiana.


----------



## farmmaid

We have a March 2014 EF ram lamb for sale, high 90's% EF. He has had his CD/T series, Famacha checked and wormed when necessary. He is on pasture and can leave November 1st...............$400


----------



## farmmaid

We have a March 2014 ram lamb for sale, registered, had CD/T series, Famacha checked and wormed when needed. He is on pasture.........$500


----------



## farmmaid

sorry.........forgot.....


----------



## hercsmama

Here we go people!
I have 10 Barbados Ewe lambs, all between 5 and 6 months old for sale.
They are all in excellent health, recently wormed, and ready to go.
I am asking 175.00 each for them on Craigslist, but if any of ya'll on here would like a few, the price is 150.00.
These girls are all from Moms that consistently throw twins and triplets, although, three of them are from a set of quads.
I need to get a few more group shots with just the lambs, but here's an idea of what they look like.


----------



## hercsmama

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
Got a call this morning! All 10 are heading to South Dakota together!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## Maxpowers

I have around 10 Katahdin lambs available in SE Michigan. All born in April. Two breeding groups so some are unrelated if you're looking for compatible genetics. I don't know how the registration stuff works but the ram for the one of the breeding groups is 100% registered with papers. The moms are all commercial. $150 each.


----------



## ty23

It has been a while since you posted this add,,but is the ram still for sale?
If so, about where in MD are you?

Thanks,
Tyrone


----------



## hettick1

7/8 Texel Ewe lamb for sale. She would be a good addition to a meat based flock and she has a nice white medium fleece. She is a twin and had exceptional parasite resistance in a high parasite pressure situation and her mother and two adult half sisters are all really good mothers who have never needed any kind of help with lambing/mothering. She was a fast growing and healthy lamb and is probably my biggest 2014 ewe lamb. She really looks like a Texel with good pigment and feet.

Her other 1/8 is Finn . She may be bred, but I donât want to add any price to guarantee that. Iâm asking $175 to a good home - not meat, not the only sheep, etc.

I also have some Icelandic ewes for sale. Two are 2014 ewe lambs and I donât plan to breed them this year. I am working on identifying some mature ewes to sell as bred ewes too, probably by later in December/January. Icelandics start at $300 and are registered. Most of mine are horned but I have a scurred ewe and her daughters too.


email is the best way to contact me - [email protected]


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

My finns are sold thank you!


----------



## purplequeenvt

Registered Shetland ewe

Moorit gulmoget yearling. She has a nice fleece. Halter-trained. Bred to a registered moorit katmoget ram with a gorgeous soft fleece and excellent horns. Due sometime from the end of February to March

The ewe was 4th out of a large class at the Big E fair this fall. 

$350

Located in Charlotte, VT.


----------



## secuono

Will have a proven Babydoll Southdown Ram available in January 2015. He is black, very sweet, never challenges humans, 24 inches tall, DOB April 10th, 2010. QR. Registered with NABSSAR. 
Pick up or can deliver for a fee. Culpeper County, VA. 
Asking $300.
If you're interested, you can put down a deposit to reserve him. Deposit is $150, cash or check.


----------



## bergere

Due to my many health issues, I have decided to sell the last of my sheep.


Halter trained, gentled and easy to handle Hair sheep for sale. UTD on all vaccines and De worming.
Not registered

Would make the perfect Lawn mowers and weed eaters.

Pure bred Katahdin wether $250.00 .. he is running about 200lbs
Katahdin/st Croix/ Dorper wether $250.00.. he is running about 230lbs
Pure Bred Katahdin Ewe $300.00 .. she is running about 180lbs

Would like them to go all together... if all go at the same time, discounted price would be $650.00


Registered Finn Ewe, two years old.
Super nice fleece, very soft. SOLD


----------



## grandma12703

Coming Soon: Club lambs/ show lambs - We are currently lambing and will be offering top quality show lambs for 4-H and FFA kids. Last year all lambs showing out of our stock won the ADG(average daily gain) awards at their local fairs as well as making the premium sales. All the kids came out in the positive money wise. This year we added some top quality club lamb sires to our program and are very excited about our lamb crop. We still do this because we believe in the program and the positives kids get out of it and not to get rich off of kids. Each lamb will sell for $200.00. That is not much more than a market lamb at a sale barn. Our barn will open in early April and we would love to get the info to you ASAP if interested. We do first call first pick.


----------



## ArmyDoc

What type of sheep do you have and where are you located?


----------



## grandma12703

We have hamp, suffolk, shrop, naturals and a few speckled face. We are in mid-missouri.


----------



## grandma12703

grandma12703 said:


> Coming Soon: Club lambs/ show lambs - We are currently lambing and will be offering top quality show lambs for 4-H and FFA kids. Last year all lambs showing out of our stock won the ADG(average daily gain) awards at their local fairs as well as making the premium sales. All the kids came out in the positive money wise. This year we added some top quality club lamb sires to our program and are very excited about our lamb crop. We still do this because we believe in the program and the positives kids get out of it and not to get rich off of kids. Each lamb will sell for $200.00. That is not much more than a market lamb at a sale barn. Our barn will open in early April and we would love to get the info to you ASAP if interested. We do first call first pick.


 
UPDATE: All of our current club lambs have been sold/reserved. If you are looking in the future please go to www.ribbonroadfarms.weebly.com for updates on our next lamb crop.


----------



## Chucknbob

Looking for a few weaned lambs to raise for the freezer. I'm in SW Ohio, but would travel to KY or IN. Please let me know what you have.


----------



## creeksidelc

Looking for some dorper ewes in central Texas. Would prefer them to be at least 6 months old but will consider any age. Don't need to be registered but would prefer black headed.


----------



## dlskidmore

Looking for a large (200 lb+) wether to be a ram companion. No pet contacts. Western NY.


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm

I currently have three Jan/Feb ewelambs for sale. They will be ready to leave 4/12. They are Oxford/Hampshire cross and Shropshire/Hampshire cross. Willing to consider offers on package deals.

1. Rena - ewe born 1/29, Oxford/Shrop/Hamp cross twin $250









2. Lisa - ewe born 2/3, Oxford/Hamp cross twin $200









3. Heidi - ewe born 2/12, Shrop/Hamp cross twin $250 









I will also have at least 3 march-born ewelambs available the first of June.


----------



## dlskidmore

Looking for a 200+ lb wether in Western NY to be a ram companion. No "pet" contracts.


----------



## WadeFisher

I am in search of a Katahdin Ram of HIGH quality to be the sire for my new herd. I have acquired 20 Katahdin ewe lambs and will need to start breeding around August.
Preferably in PA or surrounding states, if need be I may travel farther.
Also prefer very white one.

Email me at [email protected] and/or PM me here.


----------



## RobinJ

We have lambs for sale available end of June for pick up. Central Indiana.
E-mail me.... [email protected]


----------



## RobinJ

I have ewe lambs and ram lambs for sale. Call 675-528-2154 or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## cwining1

We are located in Northeastern Tennessee and raise dorsets, specks, southdowns and hamp crosses for show lambs. We have a yearling dorset ram for sale for $750 pictured as well as several high quality wethers still available some posted below available for 250-350. We also have katahdin ram lambs for sale for $200 and 3 month old Katahdin/dorset cross ewe lambs available for $225. Call or text 423-754-5443. 

http://www.winingerclublambs.com/


----------



## jedoud

I have three ewes, two registered adults, and one spring lamb, and two spring rams, all available for sale, from registered ewes and ram. We are selling the entire flock as due to my wife's condition we can not keep them. One Black ewe, one katmoget ewe, one katmoget ewe lamb, one black ram lamb, one moorit ram lamb, if you are interested or know of anyone that is. We will sell as herd or as one, though we would rather just sell off the entire flock. We can provide the papers on the two ewes as well as the sire.

Thank you and I hope we can help each other with our sheep.


----------



## RV & IDF

Every year we have some excellent IDF Ram Lambs available for sale. Weight gains of 1lb/day are common. They make excellent Terminal Sires but are also a dual purpose breed, since their lambing % is 180% and they are excellent mothers. Most Ram Lambs are priced from $600 - $800. Registered.


----------



## hastyreply

I have to many rams. For sale 1/2 Dorper 1/2 Black belly ram age 21 months old. I got him last year to breed to some first time ewe lambs. They all lambed no problems. His lambs have grown up equal to my lambs from other ram. He has a good disposition, no horns, throws color. He's not a huge ram but he has enough size and is still growing. I would like to get him moved so he is priced well. Contact me if interested.


----------



## MoVikingSheep

Hi everyone, I need to sell my Icelandic sheep. I'm disabled and I just can't keep up with them and the house right now. The kind thing for me to do is find them a wool farm. I have four ewes, a mature ram, ram lamb, and a wether. All but the wether have gorgeous wool. One is registered. The others could be but I've been so preoccupied with my health and what not that I neglected to send in the paperwork. PM me for information.


----------



## FarmFamily

Katahdin hair sheep for sale... 100% grass fed on chemical free pasture. No hormones or meds. Completely naturally raised and ready for your grass fed lamb operation. 38 total. 11 being lambs with more lambs due this month into next. Lambs will be ready to market for Easter. Everybody is healthy and hardy. They look great and lambs are growing out quickly and very nicely. Some of the ewes are registered. $7900 total for all. Located in Southeast Oklahoma. Feel free to pm me for more info.


----------



## FarmFamily

Our katahdins for sale... Will also sell lambs at weaning individually for $200 each. Grass fed, naturally raised lamb for your freezer!


----------



## secuono

We have decided to start accepting lamb reservations for the 2016 lambing season and future years. So if you are looking for Babydoll lambs and will be in VA around May through end of September, contact me to reserve a lamb!
Forever-Farms.com


----------



## Willowdale

Out of 7 high percentage Awassi dairy lambs born late December to mid January, I'll have 5 available for sale, and I'd like to get an idea now of interest. 

The 5 are my best - two of the 7 will be culled, one because he doesn't have a good Awassi appearance and the other because his mom didn't twin and isn't a big milk producer.

The sale lambs are by my full Awassi ram Sampson out of 3/4 Awassi ewes. All are twins. At had doubled their birth weight at 3 weeks to 1 month. I'll be pricing them according to milk production and udder conformation of the moms, Awassi physical type of the lamb (fat tail, Awassi ears and profile) and behavior of the mom (calm, curious, friendly, and trained easily to my milking setup which involves steep ramps, head gates and a noisy central pump system).

I kept milk production records on each of these ewes last summer. My milk production numbers reflect that I didn't start milking until the ewes weaned their lambs naturally at 3 months, and I only do milking 1x/day. Weaning much earlier and milking 2x per day is more typical and would give significantly higher numbers because the majority of a ewe's milk production occurs in the first two months.

All the ram lambs I'm selling were twins, were born without assistance on pasture or in a partially wind blocked run in, from ewes kept on 100% pasture (I started supplementing the ewes with pellets and grain after lambing). One of them and his sister were chilled and I did three tube feedings from his mom's colostrum in the first 24 hours but he was never removed and given he was born when it was 20F with a 20 mph wind I don't hold that against him. Their mom is one of my best milkers.

The ewes look like Assaf (a type bred from Awassi and east fresian) and are primarily creamy white. These ram lambs range from primarily creamy white to white and brown multi; one has full Awassi coloration. They all have horns, and I don't dock the bottom of the tail so they have a big fat upper tail and then a little kink and a thinner lower tail.

I'd prefer not to let hem go until after shearing in May but will accept refundable deposits now for 4 of them. I plan to price from $500 to $1000, price of each lamb depending on how they end up grading out when they're bigger.

I'll post pics by late tomorrow on my farm website, willowdalefarm.com. Pretty sure there are pics there already of Sampson.

Please let me know if you're interested.

edit: I've got further info and pics on our blog, www.willowdalefarm.com, look for the blog post "winter lamb report"


----------



## Willowdale

Bottom line: I have 5 good dairy ewes to sell, and 4 of them are pregnant. Will take 750 for all. Great way to have an instant dairy flock!

I'm located in Painter, Virginia, on the Eastern Show of Virginia (bottom of the Delmarva peninsula). I'll drive as far as Annapolis or to Virginia Beach to meet up.

I'm moving to a farm in another state and have to cut way down to one trailer load, so I'm only taking my Awassi and a couple of pets. I have 5 dairy ewes to sell, all are 5/8 east fresian and have been very hardy for me. They've lived on pasture, no barn, just a run-in shelter, for the past year. None of them have developed worm issues or anything else ( and I've had a couple of other ewes do so, so this isn't a magic worm free farm). The three older ewes are second time fresheners this year and all have lambed twins with no assistance or trouble (the lambs born in February did get chilled and I tube fed them a couple of times in the first 24 hours, but it was 20 degrees and no barn).

The two older who are still pregnant are bred to my excellent Awassi ram, so they'll have 50% Awassi lambs.

Two more pregnant ewes are younger -- this will be their first time lambing (their moms twinned - different moms). They were bred to my 7/8 East Fresian ram, who's a beautiful black ram. However, Sampson did escape into that pasture at one point for a full day so there's a chance they were bred by him instead. You'll know right away, the EF have skinny naked tails and the Awassi tails are wooly and at least a little thick at the top right away.

The two younger ewes are very friendly and tame and sweet. The three older ones are a skittish and standoffish but I milked all three of them last year in the stanchions every day so they do catch on, just need calm handling and at the beginning of the season need to be penned near the ramp until they catch on to come running for the milking ration. They were both reasonably productive (I milked when I pulled their lambs at 3 months so it's hard to judge what their peak milk production would be), but will be more so when they're more calm and given a better routine. It was pretty chaotic around here in milking season and I didn't milk at the same time each day.

If you're interested please contact me here or call Catherine 937-671-0832


----------



## farmmaid

Selling two EF ewes and their lambs. Lovely girls, from Old Chatham Creamery. 
We live in CNY. 607 725-2623


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm

I have a nice group of March-born lambs for sale here in SE Kansas. Here is my ad with pictures on Craigslist 

http://seks.craigslist.org/grd/5575189160.html


----------



## Ewetopia

Registered Colored Merino ram for sale! 10 years old, but has lots of good years ahead of them. He has amazing fleece and has always been coated. We have used him for 3 years now and need to move him on sadly. He is well mannered and his lambs have always turned out gorgeous, this year we have seen lots of color and nice big lambs with easy births! $500, or will consider trading with another merino, cormo or Targhee ram! 
You can contact me for pictures! [email protected]


----------



## hettick1

I have a proven, three-year-old, *registered Icelandic ram for sale*, with a super mellow temperament. We've been very happy with his progeny and it's time for him to move on to another flock. More info at my farm website or email me with specific questions.

I'll have lambs later in the season too, as I like to see how they grow out before I evaluate them for registration. I select for parasite resistance and am working on improving our meat conformation as well. Our flock is mostly horned and colored.

We will have a few crossbred ewe lambs available too. The half Icelandics make good brood ewes for meat lambs raised on pasture. We have a mix of other breeds in our crossbred flock, but we have used Texel sires as well as Icelandic. This year our crossbred sire was a homebred Texel/Suffolk - who we plan to use again this fall, but our Icelandic ram sired a few of the late lambs.

Heather Hettick
[email protected]
Moonstruck Farm
Creston, OH
www.moonstruckfarm.wordpress.com


----------



## farmmaid

We have two weaned ewe lambs. Weaned, CD/T series, Famacha checked and wormed, on pasture only....nice girls....$300 each in Central NY by Binghamton,NY


----------



## emilysheep

I have 15 girls for sale. Moving and must sell all but 2 older girls have been born on my farm.


----------



## elderberryjam

He's 5 y/o, naturally colored medium gray, and registered. $200 OBO, or trade with a registered Romney ram or ewe. 

Ram lambs - 2 black/dark gray, 1 white, commercial, high percentage Romney. 

I can email pictures if interested. We live in eastern Ohio, near Wheeling, WV.


----------



## elderberryjam

I cannot figure out how to remove the for sale post, so I am posting that these sheep are now spoken for. If the moderator would like to remove it, this would be okay with me. Thanks!



elderberryjam said:


> He's 5 y/o, naturally colored medium gray, and registered. $200 OBO, or trade with a registered Romney ram or ewe.
> 
> Ram lambs - 2 black/dark gray, 1 white, commercial, high percentage Romney.
> 
> I can email pictures if interested. We live in eastern Ohio, near Wheeling, WV.


----------



## billinwv

Kathadin lambs for sale in WV. Breeding age rams and ewes. Some younger. Can be registered, posted if anyone is close.


----------



## MDKatie

Yearling registered Suffolk ram, born 2/11/15. Very easy to handle, has nice manners, proven breeder. Slack bloodlines. Located in Crumpton, MD (21628).

$350


----------



## GormanFarm

Wow nice wish you were closer I could use a new ewe.


----------



## GormanFarm

Farm Family where are you located?


----------



## ArmyDoc

We have 4 Katahdin Ram lambs who will be ready soon.


----------



## GormanFarm

ArmyDoc said:


> We have 4 Katahdin Ram lambs who will be ready soon.


Not in the market for any rams right now. But your sheep are nice. We are close to sarasota, fl


----------



## secuono

Culpeper Virginia 
Two Babydoll Southdown Rams for sale. 
NABSSAR registry.

Discount for- 4H, out-of-state purchase, multiple purchases.

1) MALCOLM. 
Born a single to first timer on May 29th. 
Sire Maciej & Dam Cocoa. 
Not codon tested, could be QR or RR. 
$150 castrated. 
$250 ram without registration. 
$300 ram with registration. 

2) MACIEJ. 
Born on March 4th, 2013. 
Codon QR. 
Sire Bouncy & Dam CottonCandy. 
Height 23".
$300 with registration. 
$200 without registration.


----------



## Vineyard Farm

Sacramento California 
Pick up only
I have 2 rams for sale
One is 3/4 Katahdin 1/4 Blackbelly
One is 1/2 Blackbelly 1/2 Katahdin
Contact for info


----------



## Hossplay

bergere said:


> As per a request, Ross will allow *Sheep for sale* _only_, sales thread.
> This thread will be cleaned out once a month.


I live in Klamarth Falls. I have two ewes, four lambs, a ram and a wether for sale. All are dorpers. The ram is three years old and sires beautiful lambs, One ewe is four years old and is black. She has lambed triplets and twins since we have had her. The other is white and two years old. She had a single this year. It was her first lambing. Both of the ewes are pet friendly.The lambs are six weeks old and weigh about 40 lbs. there are two ram lambs and two ewe lambs, One ram is white the others are bi colored. All are quality lambs. I will take $700 for the ready made flock or $125 each individually. i live in Southern Oregon.


----------



## Joleneakamama

CENTRAL ARIZONA.
I have good milking lines selected from several breeds (Katahdin, St Croix, East Freisian, Lacoun, Dorper) over the last 8 years.
We select for milk production and milkability, disposition, conformation and parasite resistence.
Breeding for low maintenance animals that give almost a half gallon at a milking.

We had a bumper crop of lambs this year (see the thread here titled "Tons of triplets") and have to reduce our flock. I have a lot of nice ewe lambs as well as older animals available. Asking 300 to 350 a head. May negotiate on multiple animals.
Can put together a starter flock with a young ram and multiple ewes.
We are eating the culls. Animals offered are litermates to animals being kept.


----------

